# How Long Will A Compund Butter Last? - Garlic Butter



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

How long does it keep? Store bought is all soy oil and margarine, I want mine to be real butter and garlic not powder. So any help or recipes wood be great. Saw this video on YouTube, what do you think of his technic?


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Frozen, it'll keep several months at least.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

ChrisLehrer said:


> Frozen, it'll keep several months at least.[/quote,
> 
> So frezze in smaller batches, how long in the fridge? Would roasted garlic be better than raw also would roasting the garlic in a air fryer be easier just seal garlic in foil.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

A compound butter should keep 2-3 months in a home freezer pretty much regardless of technique. If you need to keep it a lot longer than that you'll have to process it somehow. I can't imagine why you'd want to, though: garlic is always available.

Be sure to keep compound butters sealed against odors and light. Fat doesn't do well with those.

I suggest making a fat wax paper roll of your butter and putting that in a resealable plastic bag. When you need some, just cut it off the roll.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ChrisLehrer said:


> I suggest making a fat wax paper roll of your butter and putting that in a resealable plastic bag. When you need some, just cut it off the roll.


I do the same, keeping it in a nice thin tube it is easy to store and easy to cut off a slice whenever necessary and it thaws quickly.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Using a grader for the garlic was going to be my next question., glad you said something. It was kitchen aid chef chopper vs grader, I figure choper would mince but grader would get the garlic juices flowing.

Thanks everyone


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

@Dagger : you're way over-thinking this. Seriously. Soft butter, salt, fresh herbs/garlic, possibly a little wine. Mix. Freeze.

Chop the herbs however seems most convenient. If using leafy greens such as basil, blanch them briefly first and shock in ice water so they stay green.

Stop worrying about the right or best way and just do it. This isn't something about which you have to be precise and finicky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_BEAUTIFUL ... _


> Stop worrying about the right or best way and just do it. This isn't something about which you have to be precise and finicky.


Absolutely Beautiful.

_Sent from my iMAC keyboard using My fingers._
_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."_​


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Made some this morning using my Chimay butter from Belgium and Provence herb blend. Now in thr fridge harding up, forgot how strong and sticky raw garlic is. Been using the pre chopped bottles. Can you keep garlic ear in the fridge and if so should it be wraped? One thing I did was mash the garlic like in the video because not a fan bitting into raw chunk.


----------



## experimenter (Aug 26, 2016)

I mixed butter #1 with raspberry powder. #2 with basil powder, #3 with maple powder two years ago, put them in 1# plastic, 'natural' tubs, stuck in freezer for about 3-4 months, now in fridge for the last year and the butter is still good.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Sugar is a nice additive too, there is a wonderful little restaurant in Fairhaven MA called Margarets, the owner/chef always always serves the butter whipped butter sugar.  And like Experimentor I find CB lasts a very long time in the fridge, with garlic anyways.


----------



## experimenter (Aug 26, 2016)

Rick Alan said:


> Sugar is a nice additive too, there is a wonderful little restaurant in Fairhaven MA called Margarets, the owner/chef always always serves the butter whipped butter sugar. And like Experimentor I find CB lasts a very long time in the fridge, with garlic anyways.


oops, i forgot, yes I added powdered sugar, which might be the reason it's kept so long?


----------

